# my 55 gallon tank



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

got plants from walmart and removed all the wires from the plants cheaper than aquatic plants if they look bad i can remove them just trying something new open to suggestions thanks.





url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12203&ppuser=16142]







[/url]
url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12202&limit=recent]







[/url]


please comment looking for suggestions on anything i might need to work on if any thanks.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

there isnt any pic here....


----------



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

fixed sorry new to forum


----------



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

please tell what you think open to suggestions


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks nice, but the green and white striped plant is a non aquatic plant and shouldnt be in there.


----------



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

got plants from walmart and removed all the wires from the plants cheaper than aquatic plants if they look bad i can remove them just trying something new


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I wouldnt leave them in there, when they start to die they are really going to mess up your water.


----------



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

they are artificial plants not real so wont die


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh! haha i'm sorry I guess i should have realized that when you said you removed wires. derr my bad  Real plants are better though


----------



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

thats ok yea i no real plants are better but afraid my oscar would eat or tear real plants up lol


----------

